# Hunting for games in Birmingham, Al



## Levan (Oct 24, 2002)

I am a 43 year man looking for game in the Birmingham area.  Perfer D&D but will play just about anything you have rules for.
If you have a game on Saturday nights my wife and I would like to try it out. 
Levan Foster

jewelryrepair@alltel.net


----------

